# Suche Tatto Brushes



## W4NkZt4 (23. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute, 

also ich hab schon überall gesucht aber ich hab keine gefunden!
ich such "Tatto Brushes" für CS2.
find die sehen einfach geil aus, würd mich freuen wenn ihr vll ein paar links etc posten könntet! 

danke schon mal im vorraus,

pace


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Juni 2007)

Zum Beispiel hier: http://designfruit.com/jasongaylor/blog/?p=53


Der Suchbegriff "Tatto*o* Brushes" in einer Suchmaschine fördert noch mehr zu Tage. 



Alex


----------



## Lunam (23. Juni 2007)

Hier 

http://browse.deviantart.com/resour...rces/applications/psbrushes/&order=5&q=tattoo


----------



## W4NkZt4 (23. Juni 2007)

ich bedanke mich recht herzlich!!


pace


----------

